# NRG Type-S BOV install (recirculated) on b5 S4. Anyone try it? (greddy knockoff)



## HADEMALL (Dec 15, 2005)

Ive been reading about these BOV's and yes I know we use diverters for our cars(as far as i am concerned as long as the air is going back in a "bov" can be a diverter valve as well), They have a ton of videos up and pretty much 95% good reviews. The have videos showing it recirculated and vented. You can still get that "sword clang" noise even when recirculated. Has anyone installed regular bov's with flange type bottoms on their S4 that could give some advice!


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't think anyone has used those bov on an s4. Half these s4 guys think they are too cool for it.

I say as long as they recirculate, and spring is dialed in correctly why would it not work. I remember someone had one on a 1.8t and it was fine. Go for it.


----------

